# World Threats » Blog Archive » CAIR Official Elected as DNC Delegate



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*World Threats » Blog Archive » CAIR Official Elected as DNC Delegate*

www.worldthreats.com

The Executive-Director of the Council on American-Islamic Relations (CAIR) Greater Area of Los Angeles Area chapter, Hussam Ayloush, has been elected as a delegate to the Democratic National Convention. CAIR was labeled as an "unindicted co-conspirator" by the federal government in the trial of the ...


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

CAIR = Council of Angry Islamic Radicals 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Penguin (Dec 1, 2008)

CAIR = Can't Avoid Incoming Rounds ;-)


----------

